# Is hair on a guy really unattractive?



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

I was talking to a girl for a while, but then she alerted me that she "hated beards." I happen to have a pretty good beard. I keep it cleaned and well maintained, but it's a full beard. 

I'm not willing to shave it so I just let her go, but it made me think. I have a lot of hair on my face, and I have even more on my body. Is that really a turn off? I thought men were supposed to have hair, but evidently women don't want men anymore.... ?


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't know, don't particularly care, **** what the people think, I'm going to keep rocking the chest and facial hair. 

Something wrong with the world today when a girly looking, limp wristed pantywaist is seen as the ideal male figure.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Steve French said:


> Something wrong with the world today when a girly looking, limp wristed pantywaist is seen as the ideal male figure.


^^^^^^^^^

This. This is exactly what I am getting at, and it's exactly why I stopped talking to that girl.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Steve French said:


> I don't know, don't particularly care, **** what the people think, I'm going to keep rocking the chest and facial hair.
> 
> *Something wrong with the world today when a girly looking, limp wristed pantywaist is seen as the ideal male figure.*


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Hair on a guy is much more attractive than no hair.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Everyone has their own tastes. A lot of girls here love the rugged beard look and some prefer smooth skinned boyish looking guys. If a girl is going to announce to a bearded guy how much she hates beards, then you probably don't want to be wasting your time with her anyways.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I love guys with beards (not super crazy beards like those duck dynasty guys).... and hair on the chest makes my knees weak


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I have a beard and a hairy chest and stomach. It hasn't been a problem at all so far. I'm not gonna make myself look like a girl, because of a girl that likes guys that look like girls.


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

Some girls like facial hair. Some girls don't.

Personal preferences, how do they work?


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Personally not into beards. I like clean shaven. Rarely do some guys really pull off stubble and shorter beards well, I don't like long beards. 

Not really into super hairy guys either. Just my preference.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I always found it weird whenever I'd come across guys who barely had body hair. If they did it was pretty sparse. Made me feel like a guy almost. I don't know what girls like that are expecting. Guys have about 10x more testosterone than women, and testosterone _is _hair. She can't honestly expect you to be smooth or shear it off for her. That's stupid.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, which is why I stopped talking to her. It made me think though because that wasn't the first time I was told that hairy men are undesirable. 

I guess I'll just be single until I find the right person. I wouldn't ask a woman to change her body if she was happy with it, so I expect them to let me do what I want with my face/chest.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Steve French said:


> I don't know, don't particularly care, **** what the people think, I'm going to keep rocking the chest and facial hair.
> 
> Something wrong with the world today when a girly looking, limp wristed pantywaist is seen as the ideal male figure.


Wow, them's some strong words my man. lol Actually, I love well-groomed facial hair. It's a big turn on for me. :yes lol. But it's not everyone's cup of tea. Some girls like that clean shaven look. To each their own. I can take a guy either way but I'd prefer facial hair. For me, facial hair can change the right guy from average/ok to attractive real quick.

The dude on the left is def more attractive than the one on the right. 









This man right here is fine no matter what. But definitely better with a beard. 









And my dude Ron Swanson/Nick Offerman, this man right here knows the power of facial hair.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

seeking777 said:


> Wow, them's some strong words my man. lol Actually, I love well-groomed facial hair. It's a big turn on for me. :yes lol. But it's not everyone's cup of tea. Some girls like that clean shaven look. To each their own. I can take a guy either way but I'd prefer facial hair. For me, facial hair can change the right guy from average/ok to attractive real quick.


Yeah I would imagine it just depends on the woman. Just wanted to add that some guys really do look better with facial hair and some look better clean shaven as well- sometimes it depends on their overall look and facial structure.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh lol... There's girls who love hair, there's girls who don't, there's girls who don't care either way. There's someone for everyone when it comes to this. So everyone can chill out and stop body shaming their opposites now. 

K thx all.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

Nodody's body shaming anybody. We're talking about preferences. Nodody said one was better than the other. Again, to each their own. That is all.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

seeking777 said:


> Nodody's body shaming anybody. We're talking about preferences. Nodody said one was better than the other. Again, to each their own. That is all.


I'm sorry if it wasn't obvious I wasn't talking about your post and what I was talking about (also please quote me next time or I'm less likely to see your response):



Steve French said:


> I don't know, don't particularly care, **** what the people think, I'm going to keep rocking the chest and facial hair.
> 
> *Something wrong with the world today when a girly looking, limp wristed pantywaist is seen as the ideal male figure.*





atc1991 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> This. This is exactly what I am getting at, and it's exactly why I stopped talking to that girl.





RelinquishedHell said:


> I have a beard and a hairy chest and stomach. It hasn't been a problem at all so far. *I'm not gonna make myself look like a girl, because of a girl that likes guys that look like girls.*


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm sorry if it wasn't obvious I wasn't talking about your post and what I was talking about (also please quote me next time or I'm less likely to see your response):


It's weird how they assume 'not very hairy guy=girl'.

There are some pretty hairy girls-it doesn't make them guys.

There are some pretty hairless or less hairy guys-it doesn't make them girls.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

ThisGirl15 said:


> It's weird how they assume 'not very hairy guy=girl'.
> 
> There are some pretty hairy girls-it doesn't make them guys.
> 
> There are some pretty hairless or less hairy guys-it doesn't make them girls.


You missed the point.

Hair = more testosterone = more masculine.

Yeah, there are masculine females and feminine males, and it appears to me that women seem to like the feminine males. That was the point.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

atc1991 said:


> I was talking to a girl for a while, but then she alerted me that she "hated beards."


She's one girl.


----------



## ThisGirl15 (Mar 1, 2014)

atc1991 said:


> You missed the point.
> 
> Hair = more testosterone = more masculine.
> 
> Yeah, there are masculine females and feminine males, and it appears to me that women seem to like the feminine males. That was the point.


That's where I disagree then.

It's all about personal preference. Some girls like hairy guys, some don't, and some like both/don't care.

That's like saying all guys are into only petite women.

Also how is a guy who has less body hair somehow less masculine? I've met plenty of hairy guys who are more 'feminine' than less hairy guys.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

Just Lurking said:


> She's one girl.


Yup. She's also not the only one who expressed that hair is undesirable on men.

So that's why I asked, and apparently the original point of this thread got pushed to the back-burner because people are getting offended.

I swear you can't say anything nowadays without someone getting butthurt. Pretty soon the fascists won't let anyone speak at all.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm sorry if it wasn't obvious I wasn't talking about your post and what I was talking about (also please quote me next time or I'm less likely to see your response):


I'm not attacking or body shaming anyone. Oh well, you're too cute for me to be annoyed with anyway.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I have a beard and a hairy chest and stomach. It hasn't been a problem at all so far. I'm not gonna make myself look like a girl, because of a girl that likes guys that look like girls.


Really awesome! I love that


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

No preference

i think most hairy guys get comments like that eventually from some girl


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

exactly after I finished high school I grew a few follicles under my chin which is nice but most people just think is "meh". I really want facial hair regardless of whether or not girls find it attractive (though I know enough girls find it attractive so who cares). Is just one of those things were is better to be able to grow it than not having that option.


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

seeking777 said:


> Wow, them's some strong words my man. lol Actually, I love well-groomed facial hair. It's a big turn on for me. :yes lol. But it's not everyone's cup of tea. Some girls like that clean shaven look. To each their own. I can take a guy either way but I'd prefer facial hair. For me, facial hair can change the right guy from average/ok to attractive real quick.
> 
> The dude on the left is def more attractive than the one on the right.
> 
> ...












facial hair is so attractive!!!!! but that is a huge difference wow but yea :b:yes


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

I don't think facial hair is a big deal as far as a current preference trend goes. It's no different than me generally not finding women with short hair attractive. That's just a preference.

What IS a current preference trend (for lack of a better term) is the notion that bodyhair on men is gross. Sorry, we're men. We're supposed to be hairy. I don't have much respect for men who wax themselves head-to-toe for any reason. THAT is gross. It makes men look like 4 year-olds in adult bodies.


----------



## atc1991 (May 9, 2013)

PGVan said:


> I don't think facial hair is a big deal as far as a current preference trend goes. It's no different than me generally not finding women with short hair attractive. That's just a preference.
> 
> What IS a current preference trend (for lack of a better term) is the notion that bodyhair on men is gross. Sorry, we're men. We're supposed to be hairy. I don't have much respect for men who wax themselves head-to-toe for any reason. THAT is gross. It makes men look like 4 year-olds in adult bodies.


Yup. I totally agree.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Based on your sample size of one?

I find it insulting you think males who are hairless are "girly". Body hair and beards are gross.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No problem for me so far, and im one hairy mother eff.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_I also find facial hair and body hair gross. To me, it just ruins your appearance. Luckily I barely have any hair, but it still really bothers me how it keeps growing back. It's ugly, I hate the way it feels and I don't even feel like a man (or a woman), so I don't need that sh!t on my face and body. I'm aware that many girls are attracted to facial and body hair, but I would rather stay single for the rest of my life, than change myself just so I may have an easier time getting a girlfriend._


----------



## TheGMan (Jun 10, 2004)

Do what makes you comfortable. I definitely look a lot better with facial hair, but some people might not like it. When I was younger, I shaved my chest at one point- Probably because I always saw celebrity guys who were considered "hot" who were hairless, plus fitness model types. A woman I knew was surprised I did it, and I stopped. Not for her, but because I realized it wasn't something that was required/expected. After that I spent many years shaving my face every day and looking "clean cut," and it never did anything for me. For awhile I grew a sort of "Amish beard." People criticized it, and it did not bother me. I've had mostly a short full-beard for 5 years now. Some times I trim it almost all the way down, but if I clean shave I look really weird. So I just trim to the lowest level when I feel like it and then let it grow back.

I have dark hair and brown eyes. There are women who say they only like blond hair and blue eyes. I'm not going to bleach my hair and wear blue contacts. I'm 6' tall, which is objectively fairly tall. Some women say they only like guys 6'3 and up. I'm not going to wear elevator shoes. There's always going to be something that some people claim they need/expect more/less of and something to make you feel like you don't meet their expectations. Oh well. 

Also: Pay attention more to behavior than what people say. All kinds of people will say they don't like this or that or they would "never" do such and such, but they still do.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

How can body hair ruin a man's appearance when he's supposed to have it? Some men don't have a lot naturally, but that's just nature taking its course.

I'll put it this way... Women shave their legs to appear what society views as feminine. Men shaving/waxing their chests is the same thing.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Most girls are more haired than me.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm sporting a five o clock shadow, and a happy trail that starts from my thick chest hair, through my stomach hair down to you know what. And I don't care if any girls don't like men's body hair... too flippin bad.


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_That's right, men are supposed to have hair, but doesn't mean every male has to accept it. Like I said, I think it's ugly, so to me it ruins your appearance. I guess I just see things differently because I don't feel masculine at all._


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

atc1991 said:


> You missed the point.
> 
> Hair = more testosterone = more masculine.
> 
> Yeah, there are masculine females and feminine males, and it appears to me that women seem to like the feminine males. That was the point.


Exactly. The world is being turned upside down.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I like body hair, but I don't like beards.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Your OP is just beyond hilarious :lol


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

It's okay for women to prefer more feminine guys. You don't have to change for them. No one is expecting you to. Plus, there are plenty of women out there who do prefer more masculine guys (facial hair, etc.).



Persephone The Dread said:


> Oh lol... There's girls who love hair, there's girls who don't, there's girls who don't care either way. There's someone for everyone when it comes to this. *So everyone can chill out and stop body shaming their opposites now. *
> 
> K thx all.


Yeah, it's so weird and tiring when people do this lol.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

No. No. No. Look, it's really simple. Generally, more testosterone (i.e. more fur on males) means better physical/genetic fitness to survive and procreate and pass on genes. On the flip side, less testosterone (i.e. males with less fur) means better fathering/parenting skills and capabilities. Ideally, a female would want a male with lots of fur to create the offspring with her but would want a male with less fur to raise the offspring with her. With this in mind, you can see why there is no one preference. I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

I've got lots of body hair (I'm half Italian) and I've never dated a woman who liked it, or had anything positive to say about it at all. Ever. Even female friends of mine -who didn't know how hairy I am under my clothes- have told me what a turnoff hairy guys are. I don't think I've ever heard a woman state a preference for male hairiness in real life. And I can't think of a single movie or TV show from the last 30 years where an excessively hairy man was portrayed as sexually attractive - hairy dudes are either comic relief or else they're portrayed as disgusting and repulsive. Let's face it, this isn't the 1970s anymore. Smooth, hairless male bodies have been the thing for like ages now. A small amount of chest hair has been allowed recently, but that's it.

So yeah, if I ever get a date again I'm waxing the hell out of myself first. No way I'm going to take the chance that the woman I'm dating just happens to be the one-in-a-million who has a hairy guy fetish.


----------



## Bubblestar (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm sure Johnny Depp has made plenty of women swoon.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

It depends on the woman. Some do some don't.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Hair is just a feature of masculinity that doesn't encapsulate your worth as a man. Everyone's entitled to their own preferences without shunning the alternative. People are going to be attracted to traits that you don't and will never possess. Get over it.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Rixy said:


> Hair is just a feature of masculinity that doesn't encapsulate your worth as a man. Everyone's entitled to their own preferences without shunning the alternative. People are going to be attracted to traits that you don't and will never possess. Get over it.


Well said. :agree


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I kind of feel like there should be a distinction between beards & body hair because I have the feeling that some gals may dig cuddling a "bear" without digging kissing a hairy face & like wise some gals may love a good beard but appreciate her man trimmed or shaved downstairs to make oral a better experience for her.

Anyway, some gals are cool with it, some aren't & sometimes people do make compromises in relationships but if you don't want to shave your beard then don't.

What I really hate is the idea that guys of our generation should follow the "hairless" trend to improve chances of meeting a gal or keeping her around. I've been told that by guy friends as "advice" & though I have body hair it's not crazy dense or anything


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

Beards are hit or miss for me. It really depends on the guy and how he looks with and without one. My boyfriend looks better with one, and he likes having one so it works out for us (except when he has to shave for drill weekends). I like them well groomed and not super long/bushy though. Before I started dating, I thought I didn't like beards at all but both of my relationships were with guys who can grow facial hair easily so I could say it kinda grew on me... 

Just a mustache with no beard often looks weird to me though. 

Body hair I don't really know my preference. A full on bear isn't as attractive as less hair to me, but it's not really a big deal to me. I actually think a fully hairless dude is a little weird.

I've read on a few places that beards actually go in and out of being "in" for periods of time. They'll be suddenly really popular for a while until they're so everywhere, clean shaven becomes the rarity so it shifts back.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

baloff17 said:


> I've got lots of body hair (I'm half Italian) and I've never dated a woman who liked it, or had anything positive to say about it at all. Ever. Even female friends of mine -who didn't know how hairy I am under my clothes- have told me what a turnoff hairy guys are. I don't think I've ever heard a woman state a preference for male hairiness in real life. And I can't think of a single movie or TV show from the last 30 years where an excessively hairy man was portrayed as sexually attractive - hairy dudes are either comic relief or else they're portrayed as disgusting and repulsive. Let's face it, this isn't the 1970s anymore. Smooth, hairless male bodies have been the thing for like ages now. A small amount of chest hair has been allowed recently, but that's it.
> 
> So yeah, if I ever get a date again I'm waxing the hell out of myself first. No way I'm going to take the chance that the woman I'm dating just happens to be the one-in-a-million who has a hairy guy fetish.


Why would you change your appearance like that just for women?

I do agree with your assessment on modern expectations though. It's beyond the stage of simple personal preferences, it's become an expectation in society that men have little to no body hair. It's ridiculous, as is the current obsession with tattoos and having a dozen bolts pierced into your face.



Canadian Brotha said:


> What I really hate is the idea that guys of our generation should follow the "hairless" trend to improve chances of meeting a gal or keeping her around.


 Well said.



Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't think men that expect/prefer women to remove their body hair can really moan about _some _women having a preference for less hair. It seems hypocritical to me. Like me moaning about guys not wanting to date bald women when it's not my cup of tea either.


 You missed my point. My point was that women shave their legs because society has determined that a lack of body hair is feminine... thus a man shaving/waxing his body hair is also a feminine thing to do. I'm not saying that as an insult to anyone. If a guy wants to remove his body hair to appear more feminine, that's up to him. Where I lose understanding is when I hear so often from straight women how gross body hair is. One would think that a straight woman would find masculinity attractive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

PGVan said:


> You missed my point. My point was that women shave their legs because society has determined that a lack of body hair is feminine... thus a man shaving/waxing his body hair is also a feminine thing to do. I'm not saying that as an insult to anyone. If a guy wants to remove his body hair to appear more feminine, that's up to him. Where I lose understanding is when I hear so often from straight women how gross body hair is. One would think that a straight woman would find masculinity attractive.


Well there's two possible points to consider.

Firstly, I don't hear many straight women say they find it unattractive, the average opinion seems to be 'just the right amount of hair' and this is the same with other things too, studies have shown that women usually like muscles but not too much (not as much as men often think women should be attracted to.) Women's (in general) attraction level only correlates so far with masculinity before it just does nothing or in some cases is a turn off. (There aren't a lot of women who are into extreme bodybuilders)

Basically because:



cooperativeCreature said:


> No. No. No. Look, it's really simple. Generally, more testosterone (i.e. more fur on males) means better physical/genetic fitness to survive and procreate and pass on genes. On the flip side, less testosterone (i.e. males with less fur) means better fathering/parenting skills and capabilities. Ideally, a female would want a male with lots of fur to create the offspring with her but would want a male with less fur to raise the offspring with her. With this in mind, you can see why there is no one preference. I thought this was common knowledge.


There's a balancing act going on. Monogamy is encouraged in most societies, and a preference for most Human's because they get jealous and men want to know their children are there's, and so on; and tbh women aren't unfeeling robots with nothing else going on but basic biological urges either. Therefore it makes sense that women would be looking for the perfect balance in a guy, generally speaking.

Secondly, supposedly, women's preference for masculinity correlate with how 'developed' the country she lives in is:

http://www.livescience.com/28242-macho-dudes-preferred-less-developed-countries.html



> Scientists have found that women in less-developed countries are more likely to prefer guys with faces that hint at high levels of testosterone than women in more-developed countries. That may be because women in less-developed societies are more focused on good genes for their offspring, whereas women in more-developed societies with less fear of disease may care more about commitment, said study researcher Fhionna Moore, a psychologist at the University of Dundee in Scotland.


Interestingly there is some evidence that something similar happens with men too:

http://www.livescience.com/45228-male-face-preference.html



> Those are the findings of a new study of men's preferences for female faces in 28 nations. The results reveal that guys are drawn to feminine looks - large eyes, pillow lips and a soft jaw - to a greater extent in countries that are the healthiest.


Obviously the media also has some level of influence over people's perceptions of what is average too though.


----------



## Lazarusx (Apr 14, 2013)

lol.. don't listen to women on how you should look. The moment you begin to compromise yourself.. that's it. Do what you want, in the end it wont matter because your confidence in how you look will overshadow everything else.


----------



## Fleurs (Jun 25, 2014)

It isn't something I care about either way. I've only dated one guy with facial hair. He had a thick beard and a mustache that was curled at the ends lol. It was hard getting used to at first when kissing but after a while I didn't really notice it.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> There's a balancing act going on. Monogamy is encouraged in most societies, and a preference for most Human's because they get jealous and men want to know their children are there's, and so on; and tbh women aren't unfeeling robots with nothing else going on but basic biological urges either. Therefore it makes sense that women would be looking for the perfect balance in a guy, generally speaking.
> 
> Secondly, supposedly, women's preference for masculinity correlate with how 'developed' the country she lives in is:
> 
> ...


Absolutely fascinating.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I love beards. I just came here to say that.


----------



## rainynights (Aug 23, 2014)

I have hair on my chest, face, light hair on my back and hair on my ***. 

I keep the hair on my *** and back at 0. 

I shave every once in a while and I keep my chest hair trimmed. 

The only reason why I shave my face is because I get pimples if i don't. Def not something you want. Although If i had a cleaner face then I would def rock a beard more often. I also don't like the fact that girls want guys that look like girls.....


----------



## baloff17 (May 28, 2014)

PGVan said:


> Why would you change your appearance like that just for women?


Why wouldn't I? You say "just for women" like that's some small consideration. What's better or more wonderful than having women in your life? Nothing I've found. If you're not willing to make an effort for them, who _are_ you willing to make an effort for?

Besides, it works both ways. I like women with shaved legs and long hair, for instance. I don't care about makeup, or a certain style of dress, or any of that other stuff. But smooth legs and long hair are what I consider feminine, and I pretty much need both of those things in order to stay attracted to somebody. So if I'm dating someone and pretty much requiring them to put up with the inconvenience of shaving their legs and keeping their hair long just in order to please me, then the least I can do is shave or wax my excess body hair to please her. That's the way I look at it anyway.

At this point it's all hypothetical though. I haven't had a date in ages, and don't have any possibilities on the horizon either. But if I _do_ get a date, I'll be calling up the hair waxing place so fast it will make your head spin.


----------



## Josh (Apr 26, 2005)

I never really understood threads like this. You will never get an definitive answer. Everyone has their own preferences for things like this. There are plenty of women who like facial hair just as there are plenty who don't. So no need worry about it. Just do what you are comfortable with.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

Tbh...yeah imo. I would prefer no facial hair


----------

